# Your Most Challenging Game Ever Played



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

For me, it was Dark Souls (sequel to Demon Souls) for the PS3.
For those unfamiliar with this series, it's designed to have you constantly die throughout the game for simple mistakes.

My second choice was Ninja Gaiden Sigma Plus for the PSVita.

What game took you the longest to complete. What about it was frustrating?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

The Megaman games for NES. RRRRRRGGGGGH you only had two lives throughout the whole level, maybe more if you managed to not die, and if you lost those, you had to start all over. And there were all these parts you wouldn't be able to pass without trail and error, like those disappearing bricks in the first one, or in Wily's castle when you have to use those jet things at the right time to pass the fall and to the ladder. I only beat them because I was using an emulator and was constantly saving the game.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh, ****ing Battletoads. I think I got past the third level once as a kid. It's impossible if you're playing with someone else.

And then, the old Ninja Gaiden games, I guess. I haven't played them much but those ****ing hawks...

Lately... Etrian Odyssey III. Feel like I'm making nooooooo progress.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Punishment:

"An unfairly difficult platform game that is painful and nauseating to play."


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I have never been able to beat The Arcade version of Final Fight with no continues, and it's not for lack of trying! Those bloody El Gados keep stabbing me.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

Resident evil on the play station, I couldn't understand the controls and never lasted longer than 2 minutes..


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

From recent memory I would actually say Guitar Hero 3. I feel like it would take me forever to pass expert difficulty so I eventually gave up.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> The Megaman games for NES. RRRRRRGGGGGH you only had two lives throughout the whole level, maybe more if you managed to not die, and if you lost those, you had to start all over. And there were all these parts you wouldn't be able to pass without trail and error, like those disappearing bricks in the first one, or in Wily's castle when you have to use those jet things at the right time to pass the fall and to the ladder. I only beat them because I was using an emulator and was constantly saving the game.


I remember getting the anniversary edition of Megaman and playing the very first one in my early 20s and finding it so frustrating. I remember thinking to myself how I ever beat this as a little kid.



sprode said:


> Oh, ****ing Battletoads. I think I got past the third level once as a kid. It's impossible if you're playing with someone else.


Battletoads...never beat it. Remember playing through the first couple levels over and over because it did have a fun factor, but man, it was just too damn hard. Maybe could've, but it was only rented maybe twice when I was a kid.

There've been a few games that have gone unfinished because they were both too difficult & were poorly made. But, as far as memory goes, my most challenging to be played all the way through to completion might just be *Devil May Cry* on "_Dante Must Die Mode_." It's the difficulty setting after "Very Hard Mode," but wasn't "Very Very Hard Mode" so much as it was "Unreasonable Mode" or "Snap Your Controller in Half Mode" or "Pop All the Blood Vessels in Your Eyes Mode."

Ah...good times. :clap


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Virtually every shmup ever made. I'm horrible at those games. Although I did manage to beat Abadox (NES) and got pretty far in R-Type Final (PS2). Super Valis IV (SNES) is a tough platformer. I was never able to make it past the second stage boss. The version of Super Street Fighter II Turbo included in the anniversary collection (PS2) drove me up a wall as well. The computer is flat-out cheap, even on the easiest difficulty setting. Oh, and as for Demon's Souls...Flamelurker. 'Nuff said. One of the most frustrating bosses in game history. I tried to beat his *** literally 50+ times until I decided to resort to abusing the glitch. Funny enough, after replaying the game after DkS, I took him down fair and square on the first go. :blank


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Megaman 1
Double Dragon 3

and also Sacrifice on PC

those who played it will agree with me that it's hard as hell.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden. Definitely. That game still haunts me.

Also, Romance of the Three Kingdoms.... pretty much any of them, but I think it's 13 that was most recently kicking my *** royally.

I've heard Dark Souls is a major killer as well, but I haven't played it. Would like to. Anybody live close to me that wants to let me scream at their tv for a while?


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

The vast majority of games released before the 90's, back before unlimited lives, rechargeable health, checkpoints and gamefaqs.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

Currently, nothing pisses me off more than the end bosses on _Super Castlevania IV_ for the SNES. Thank God for statesaves.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden. Why must it be sooooo difficult :\


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Ghost and Goblins. It doesn't seem like it's even designed to be completed.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

like everyone else...Battle Toads


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

It depends. There are a lot of indie games that are designed from the ground up to be frustrating (such as The Impossible Game for the Xbox 360), but I don't really count those. 

Chakan for the Genesis was pretty brutal. So was The Adventures of Bayou Billy (I think my dad got close to beating it back in the day, though). Oh, and Ninja Gaiden III: The Ancient Ship of Doom. I've also found Ironsword to be frustrating beyond measure--not so much for any degree of organic challenge, but simply because of the awkward way the protagonist leaps about and defeats enemies. It feels wrong, and I can never get the hang of it.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

I forgot to mention an indie game I gave up on:

Braid


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****ing "Battletoads" on Snes.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> I forgot to mention an indie game I gave up on:
> 
> Braid


Ahh. I liked Braid.


----------



## Tomfoolery (Mar 31, 2012)

The original Castlevania on the NES.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Braid was an incredible game.. I can't wait for The Witness.

The hardest game ever was Minesweeper on expert mode.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

kgb is an adventure game full of sudden deaths/exiles to siberia, and it runs on a timer.

it's one of the more interesting thoroughly unfair games, though!


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Catherine.

Usually I don't play games that seem impossible to me, but I got this because it was an anime game that looked rather steamy/funny. So I play it and I get a big puzzle game .___.

It's not that im not good at it, its just things that are timed always stress me out and if you add in special blocks/moves and giant demonic bosses desperate to murder you- well it just makes it that much harder. Guides ftw!


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

The original TMNT on NES and Ninja Gaiden on the original XBox.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh wow, can't believe I forgot about Ghosts 'N Goblins. Utterly brutal. Super GnG was at least forgiving enough to allow me to beat it one time, but getting the true ending is a feat of skill and perseverance on par with the original NES game.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

fingertips said:


> kgb is an adventure game full of sudden deaths/exiles to siberia, and it runs on a timer.


I've been meaning to play this for ages, thanks for reminding me of it! Late 80s/early 90s PC games were so creative.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1.Street Fighter 4....That game is impossible.
2.Twisted Metal....Because of the ****ed up 1996 control style.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Logan X said:


> and also Sacrifice on PC
> 
> those who played it will agree with me that it's hard as hell.


That really depended what route you took...that mission where you had to fight in James's home territory against 3 other guys on your own was nigh-on impossible, but if you just stuck with Persephone through the whole game it was a cake walk.

Also: Well done for having played Sacrifice


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

lettersnumbers said:


> Resident evil on the play station, I couldn't understand the controls and never lasted longer than 2 minutes..


agree 100%.
i loved the story and it seemed like such a cool game but damn the controls! why did they have to do that! i never sat down and played a resident evil game all the way through until resident evil 4 when they introduced normal controls.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> agree 100%.
> i loved the story and it seemed like such a cool game but damn the controls! why did they have to do that! i never sat down and played a resident evil game all the way through until resident evil 4 when they introduced normal controls.


The controls in Resident Evil 4 are the exact same as the older games. It's just the camera and aiming system that makes a huge difference. That's why I was sort of turned off by classic Resident Evil at first, but once I got used to it, I really got into it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyways, I just remembered that Castlevania was probably the hardest game I ever played. I think I died at least 100 times before I beat it, at least 20 of those times being owed to Dracula. Amazingly enough I figured out that the game is all about strategy and reflexes rather than pure action. On my second run through using my newly found strategy, I only died a couple times on the last stage and never got a game over. 

I don't think I ever felt so rewarded after being a game in my entire life.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

IWBTG
I wantz ta be dah guy

I can't even get past the second damn screen... xD
Still fun though!


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

PS3 Version of Dead Space 2 on Hardcore difficulty without using the Unlimited money Glitch.


Now that’s a Challenge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

sprode said:


> Oh, ****ing Battletoads. I think I got past the third level once as a kid. It's impossible if you're playing with someone else.
> 
> And then, the old Ninja Gaiden games, I guess. I haven't played them much but those ****ing hawks...
> 
> Lately... Etrian Odyssey III. Feel like I'm making nooooooo progress.


Battletoads is my pic for hardest game ever. I've beaten all 10 main Mega Man games, Contra, Super C, Ghosts N Goblins, the NES Ninja Gaiden games, NES Castlevania I and III etc. I can pretty much beat any legendary challenging game, but I can't get past the third level of Battletoads.



successful said:


> 1.Street Fighter 4....That game is impossible.
> 2.Twisted Metal....Because of the ****ed up 1996 control style.


No offense, but Street Fighter IV isn't that hard, go back and play any version Street Fighter II and III, M. Bison and Gill are much harder and less predictable than Seth. The arcade modes in more recent Capcom fighters like Street Fighter X Tekken and MvC3 have been ridiculously easy.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

A bunch of the games already mentioned I agree with. I remember Megaman 2 for NES I played like forever over and over and over and never beat it as a kid. I just remember quickman and his stage with trying to dodge all those laserbeams and stuff...I think I was too young to realize you needed flashman's freeze thing or whatever lol. ghosts and goblins I only played like 2 of the levels after renting it. Battle toads I remember being really fun but never got that far.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Silkworm. I never did reach the end.


----------



## Icarus1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Super Meat Boy is pretty tough. Especially if you go for the steam achievements.


----------



## Andreth (Oct 31, 2011)

Icarus1 said:


> Super Meat Boy is pretty tough. Especially if you go for the steam achievements.


Super Meat Boy is pretty fun. It reminds me of those old games like megaman where you'd have to keep playing a level over and over again to master it before having a chance at beating it. One of the few modern games I've encountered to do that well.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Catherine.


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Demon souls or resident evil


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Dreamscape said:


> From recent memory I would actually say Guitar Hero 3. I feel like it would take me forever to pass expert difficulty so I eventually gave up.


Ive been stuck on one for ages :S The solo near the end is wayy too hard for me atm lol :/ I'm stuck on the intro of through the fire and flames too but im improving very slowly..

^Guitar heros probably the one ive played that needs the most skill instead of being trial and error like alot of games.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Tetris  

The first few levels are easy but then it just goes crazy after.


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

The most difficult game that I've played lately has to be Gothic 2: Night of the Raven. That game is very unforgiving. Even the smallest monsters can eat you quickly if you are bad at combat. Take a wrong turn off a relatively safe road and you get eaten by creatures you have no chance against. I kind of like it this way, it makes you wonder what's past those strong monsters and inspires you to get stronger so you can find out.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Twisted metal black can be soul crushing :fall


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll go with battletoads like so many people. Most. Frustrating. Game. Ever. 

I'll also throw in Turok 2 which had insanely huge mazelike levels that were insanely hard to find your way though.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Is it just me or did anyone else find Prototype frustratingly difficult?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You know, Top Gun for Nes is another hard game. The gameplay itself isn't too bad, but try landing on the god damn carrier or refueling...good luck and don't throw your controller on the wall.

The Starwars series on Snes are hard games too.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Baldur's Gate!


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

For me the most challenging and the most pain the in *** was God of War 1 I think. The level was called Blades of Hades. I kept dying and the worst part about that level is when you die; you have to start all the way at the beginning of that level again! It annoyed the hell out of me. Same goes for God of War 2...trying to earn that Kick Boxing trophy! UGH!!


----------



## LifeinAShell (Apr 12, 2012)

Demons souls and dark souls


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

Dead Space 2 on Hardcore


----------



## Boredom is my middle name (Mar 28, 2012)

Friggin Ninja Gaiden 2 Sigma on the ps3!!! I notched the difficulty up by an inch (not that it wasn't hard enough on even the easiest difficulty) and all the enemies became five times more ept at dodging and killing you before you even knew what was happening.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Dark Souls for sure. It just wasn't even enjoyable for me. I mean, a lot of people find it difficult or frustrating, but they still finish it. 
I played for like an hour or two and then just threw my hands up and was like, "Not even worth it." I bet it's actually a pretty good game, though, if you have the skill and the patience to endure it.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Demon souls, broke a few controllers and some walls playing that game.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Pac-Man


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Maninthebox84 said:


> Baldur's Gate!


Baldur's Gate is awesome! The only reason I couldn't finish the game was cause my cd's got scratched.

I couldn't beat Realms of the Haunting on PC, and Zero Tolerance on Sega.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Civlization V on Deity :no


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Lets see.

1. Metal Gear Solid 2 on European Extreme. The bosses are really hard, sneaking around is easy though. The hardest part of the game is actually a button mashing sequence right before the final boss. I eventually managed to do it though 

2. Castlevania Portrait of Ruin: Richter Hard Max Level 1 mode. This mode is evil, I managed to get up to the final boss but no matter how hard I try, I CANNOT beat him.

3. Resonance of Fate/End of Eternity on Zenith mode. The game itself is reasonably easy with the only exception being the first boss. Tar Man is the hardest part of the game, I killed him with 2 bullets remaining while he was on the way to healing up to full health.

And the hardest of them all...

*4. Final Fantasy XIII NCU (No Crystarium Upgrades) Challenge With No Elixirs.*

This was absolute hell. Some bosses will take you over an hour to kill and if you slip up ONCE you have to restart from scratch. You have to plan ahead for future bosses and stock up on shrouds at the start of the game otherwise some bosses are impossible to beat. I never finished this challenge though. I got up to the final boss and I did defeat him when I used elixirs but I just could not do it without them. As far as I know there is under 10 people in the world who have completed this without elixirs. Definetly the hardest challenge I've ever attempted.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Chess.  I suck at chess haha.

Baldur's Gate 2: Throne of Bhaal. I just couldn't defeat the Merilith demon in the Watcher's Keep or the end boss of that expansion. (I cheated out of frustration. )

I'm playing The Witcher two now. It's pretty challenging.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I want to be the guy.
not even a question.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

God of War II


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

for me currently there is two games:

-legend of zelda ocarina of time: master quest - a pain in my a** I swear I get stuck all the time. the first night I played it I died so much I was like f**k it and went to sleep early.

-okamiden- it is freaking adorable, but i can't figure out how to kill this freaking dragon and I don't want him to eat me or my fat child that doubles as a pot (literally, he cooks meat in himself. kinda weird)


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

Malicious for PS3


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Starcraft 2, I can't even make Code A


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

It's called my life.

It's an rpg and I'm still stuck at level 1, with no experience, skills and items arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PostieGamer (May 26, 2012)

Max Payne, especially number one, despite getting wrecked by guys sitting round corners or behind a door with a shotgun more times than i can remember it was still an awesome game.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

R-Type for the Turbo-Grafx. I had that game since 1989 and I _still_ can't get past the 6th level.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day. I got stuck in that nightclub place as a kid and could never figure it out, that is until adulthood when I figured out you could just press a button to extent your piss stream farther. Do you have any idea how frustrating it is to get beat up by Graveler like rock monsters after they get pissed on and won't go where they are supposed to? It was enough to make me think that the game was impossible at that point. Even after figuring that out, the game was still pretty challenging.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 blind on Insanity difficulty.


----------



## Felren (May 9, 2010)

Either Touhou or monster hunter


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, and Devil May Cry 1 and 3 on Dante Must Die mode, especially the first game. Never been so frustrated in my life. I doubt I'll ever attempt those again. I had a hard enough time getting through DMC4s normal mode. I don't even want to think about attempting any kind of harder challenge until I'm ready for it.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Probably Catherine. Im really bad at puzzle games if its not sudoku or math related. Making it timed, adding giant monsters, and trick blocks just makes it that much harder. Plus its in 3D, and there are a hundred tricks to get around. Also adding items confuses me. Even following youtube guides were a bit challenging... and I was on easy o.o;

Also, Harvest Moon DS/Harvest Moon Another Wonder Life. In the DS version the girls I would date would randomly drop love points or whatever so it was pointless to even try to date. Making money was hard as balls and mining took FOREVER. Plus there are demented farm animals and insects that sap your life. Entering contests suck because you never win. 

Another Wonderful life makes making money harder as well. Though getting a spouse is easy. I keep thinking they're starving as all I ever put in the fridge is wild roots. My cows and goats are expensive/die/stop making milk. Fishing sucks and mining makes you like zip cash. Yaaaay. Least my kid is cute.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

PostieGamer said:


> Max Payne, especially number one, despite getting wrecked by guys sitting round corners or behind a door with a shotgun more times than i can remember it was still an awesome game.


The grenade launchers always got me and I spent about 30 minutes falling off on each of the blood paths :rain


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Inferno difficulty of Diablo 3, it's a frustrationfest.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Shinobi
Ninja Gaiden
Super Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Jak II
Devil May Cry 3


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> Super Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back


I really don't get why ESB is considered the best of the Super Star Wars series. Cheap, unavoidable hits abound. Perhaps some of that love exists because ESB is largely considered the best Star Wars movie, so that affection transfers to Super Empire Strikes Back, as well.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ghostsn' Goblins(NES) and Super Ghouls'n Ghosts(SNES) - I could never get pass the second stage on those games.

I'm not a gamer, so most of the time I'd quit on a game if it gets too frustrating. But with these two GnG games, I actually still play them once in awhile to this day.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I would say Contra because it's really challenging at first, but the challenge of the game is really overblown from what I've see. It's more a game about trial and error and memorization. The first time I played it, I died every single time I got to the second stage. Now I can get past the first 4 levels without dying once, and I can even beat the game without using any continues. I beat it the firs ttime within a week and even did a second playthrough to see if things changed. 

And in cass the above isn't clear, I'm basically saying the game isn't actually that challenging. It's actually easier compared to some other shooters I've played.

Another game that's less challenging and more frustrating is Mercenaries on PS2. It isn't fair when I'm trying to complete a mission and got like 3 tanks shooting me nonstop.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I would say Contra because it's really challenging at first, but the challenge of the game is really overblown from what I've see. It's more a game about trial and error and memorization. The first time I played it, I died every single time I got to the second stage. Now I can get past the first 4 levels without dying once, and I can even beat the game without using any continues. I beat it the firs ttime within a week and even did a second playthrough to see if things changed.


The waterfall stage was hard on two players since it goes up and up.. I use to kill off my brother to piss him off, then he would get angry and try to kill me too. We had good laughs doing that.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

Call of Cthulhu


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> I really don't get why ESB is considered the best of the Super Star Wars series. Cheap, unavoidable hits abound. Perhaps some of that love exists because ESB is largely considered the best Star Wars movie, so that affection transfers to Super Empire Strikes Back, as well.


I never played a new hope, but out of ESB and ROTJ I definitely enjoyed ESB more and it has nothing to do with liking the movie more. Maybe I remember it more fondly because it was such a long and challenging experience, but there was just so much to that game. Each level had different secrets that was a good range of different things, from flying in ships on Hoth, to the asteroid chase, to dueling Darth Vader at the end.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dark Souls. Swapped it within a week.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Not necessarily a challenging game, but it was from my childhood. The sea urchin boss from Donkey Kong Country 3 killed me like 50 times before I was finally able to beat it. 

Also Mario Kart Double Dash is kind of harder than the other Mario Kart games what with **** flying at me constantly on the higher circuits.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Ospi said:


> ****ing "Battletoads" on Snes.


I don't think I made it past the third level, I barely got to the second. Even now it's pretty difficult.

Probably Dragon's lair on NES for me






Although has given me and a friend hours of fun playing it when drunk.

Dark Souls/Demons soul's, while a challenging game, is fair. The controls are all very well done and you die because mistakes you make. I enjoy it, I just think ti myself that I am going to die and in that mindset you don't get stressed. You just have to die and learn things.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Ephemeral Fantasia

Maybe more frustrating than hard.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Shadows of the Damned on Legion Hunter...the game was typical difficulty until the very last boss...I literally played it for an hour straight (just the final boss mission alone) with full health just to die in a few seconds. I hit the boss so many times but the way to kill him is very confusing. I looked on youtube to see if anyone beat him but I still don't know how...I just quit. F that game lol


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

this very old game on the playstation it was called "Cyberia" i dont think i ever beat it.


----------



## huters (Jun 11, 2012)

*Mega Man*

For me Mega Man. I tryed it first at virtual console for Wii I think it was Mega Man 8.Other than that i play mostly Pc games and dont play any Wii games curently now.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Diablo 3 hardcore. no ones ever finished inferno mode yet. i died this morning at act 2 inferno. never again.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok so I'm playing Dark Soul now and this has got to be one of the hardest games I've played, and it just keeps getting harder.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Pikmin 9 day speed run. I just started this and I ****ing hate this game now. This game can be so unpredictable some times, especially when the pikmin AI is extremely stupid. I think I came up with a decent strategy for the first few levels, and then I'm hit with the distant spring and things start spiraling out of control. Whoever designed the enemies in this level, I hate you. A game like Metroid or Resident Evil is a lot easier to speedrun because you don't have to worry about 100 stupid little children getting themselves eaten all the time. 

And I'm not using a guide because I want to do this by myself.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't have time to read through all the submissions. 

My vote for one of the most challenging is - Blaster Master for NES

I remember watching someone streaming this game a couple weeks back. It's easier now if you play a ROM but back then you have to play the whole entire game in one playthrough.


----------



## Nikabar (Dec 16, 2005)

Super Ghouls'n Ghosts.I had so much trouble with that game as a kid,I would sit there for hours trying to beat that game.I remember finally beating the game,only to be told if I wanted the true ending I would have to beat the game again.Only did that once.

Also battletoads.That was one hard game,never beat it either.


----------



## ShoelessJoe (Jun 10, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden II was pretty friggin' hard... Also Devil May Cry was pretty hard as well (didn't complete it though since I don't own it). But I think Shinobi for the PS2 takes the cake for me.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Zelda: Links Awakening! 

Though this may be nostalgia talking.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I have never finished a Tomb Raider game. The 5th one (The Angel Of Darkness?) I gave up on pretty early.


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

Ghosts 'n Goblins (NES)
When I was younger I couldn't get past the first section (the graveyard). Recently I bought it for the Wii Virtual Console thinking that a couple extra decades of playing video games would make the game easier for me, and I still couldn't get any farther than I used to.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on the NES. I eventually gave up on trying to beat it.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Severance: Blade of Darkness.


----------



## Beamer (May 28, 2012)

nubly said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on the NES. I eventually gave up on trying to beat it.


One of my college friends had an old NES. One night we had some beers and decided to attempt to beat the game. If I remember correctly, we made it to the last level when my friend lost his last life. I somehow managed to get all the way to the final boss, and I think I was pretty close to beating it - then I lost MY last life. I was soooo pissed!

EDIT: Oh wait, I think this was TMNT 2 actually. My bad.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Blood (pc)

Also, the secret level/path in Limbo is ultra hard. you play most of it in darkness so you have to rely on sound.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

God of War III on Titan Mode. I started this game on normal difficulty then after reaching halfway through the game I realized I haven't died yet.I was like "Is this really god of war? its so boring". Seriously I felt I was on easy mode. GoW 1 & 2 was already difficult on normal. So I restarted with Titan Mode. I hated the last boss.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

Shinobi! Never did finish it...


----------



## Ultima (Jul 12, 2011)

Demons Souls. Still haven't beat it. Dark Souls was more tedious than "hard." I will beat Demons Souls one day however.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Ultima said:


> Demons Souls. Still haven't beat it. Dark Souls was more tedious than "hard." I will beat Demons Souls one day however.


Roll royal class use magic and farm grass = easy mode

Bayonetta on climax mode tore me to pieces. I couldn't make it past the plane after hours of trying so I gave up on it.

R-Type Delta on PS1. I'm so awful at that game.

Nethack. Impossible without save scumming. But if you wanna include stuff like RL and intentionally "hardcore" (cheap) games, then I Wanna Be The Guy takes the cake.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Try playing Resident Evil 4 using the knife only. Annoying as hell. I just tried doing this for the fun of it, but I'm clearly in no state of mind to be playing games right now. Made it to chapter 1-3, but that chainsaw guy kept killing me. It's easy enough to get him to swipe at you and then move back to knife his head, but the two guys surrounding him make it so annoying.

I may attempt this challenge one day, once I'm able to get my mind in better shape.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Try playing Resident Evil 4 using the knife only. Annoying as hell. I just tried doing this for the fun of it, but I'm clearly in no state of mind to be playing games right now. Made it to chapter 1-3, but that chainsaw guy kept killing me. It's easy enough to get him to swipe at you and then move back to knife his head, but the two guys surrounding him make it so annoying.
> 
> I may attempt this challenge one day, once I'm able to get my mind in better shape.


I hate that chainsaw guy. I'm always on fight-or-flight mode whenever I see his face. And also especially those guys with the black robes who walks slowly then suddenly rushes towards you. I always get goosebumps.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Not necessarily a challenging game, but it was from my childhood. The sea urchin boss from Donkey Kong Country 3 killed me like 50 times before I was finally able to beat it.


From the Waterfall onwards I found DKC3 a very hard game, much harder than Super Mario Lost Levels (which is easier than challenge hacks, but will kick your ***!). Am I odd in that regard?

Anyway for me I dunno: Advance Wars 1 Advance Camapaign(Each AW got progressively easier to the point where they removed hard campaign in Days of Ruin)? Kanbei's Error took me several hundred tries.

Battle For Wesnoth? The difficult builds up (but even the novice campaign is harder than many commercial TBS or rpgs), but an expert campaign on hard would definitely qualify. Not to mention the PVP.....

Pokemon Netbattle? Imagine a battle system with more depth and custimastion, given deliberately stupid ais and weak teams so that little children would be able to beat it. Now imagine that same game with players who have obsessively studied and practised, have actual intelligence and use combinations and mind games you never though possible. At least theirs no gridning or farming.

Nethack: I'm amazed this hasn't been posted. Get through the end of an immense dungeon with foes who can kill you easily enough. Oh and you have one life. You can save to take a break, but when your character dies, that save is gone to!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting gold on all the GT5 qualifying missions is nearly impossible.

I remember being R-Type for the SMS. This thing was so difficult the only way to beat it was to micro pause (pause every half second) to maneuver through the crazy field of bullets.

Also Action Fighter for the SMS.

I beat Battletoads for the SNES and that seemed easy compared to the above.

I do miss the days when beating certain games was a badge of honor that you could brag about. 

I may try Demon Souls


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Probably Ninja Gaiden II - The Dark Sword Of Chaos (1990) NES

I managed to reach to stage 7-1. Anybody that played this game knows is ******* hard !


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

Lion king and aladdin for the pc or sega genesis were pretty hard.


----------



## Lonely Robot (Dec 4, 2012)

<deleted>


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

TimeConsumer said:


> Lion king and aladdin for the pc or sega genesis were pretty hard.


ooo i loved aladdin for genesis (the best aladdin game)! sorry, but i did beat it so its not impossible 

more ... 
rygar - no saves, bosses are fairly hard
x-com - i remember i tried the demo/shareware version like 20 years ago it seems and it was challenging. i tried it again last year, and still challenging for me.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

silver surfer.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Baiken said:


> silver surfer.


Some NES games led me to Depression and SA at a very early age Silver Surfer is one of them 

Funny review !


----------



## Micechasekittens (Nov 27, 2012)

Siren for PS2... not PS3. They made the ps3 version much easier. This is a stealth horror game where you can't kill the enemies and need to figure out enemy paths by 'sight -jacking' looking through their eyes, because if they find you it is near impossible to get away. Well, after dealing with many long escort missions, including one with a blind girl that would scream if you are too far.

One of the final areas, I had to deal with an invisible sniper roaming the area... So the only way I can figure out their location is 'look through their eyes' (while doing that you can be attacked). The level is set in a forest where everything looks the same. If they see you in their field of vision you are automatically dead.

Add in many of the missions have time limits that depend on you replaying a mission over and over so you can perfectly run through it, I've yet to beat that game.

It's made by someone who has worked on silent hill 2.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

AnotherRawAddict said:


> I forgot to mention an indie game I gave up on:
> 
> Braid


i feel you bro id rage so hard over stupid stuff in that game


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Dudes with attitudes grrrrrrr...


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on NES.

There were multiple ones on the NES but I think we all know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Lion king on the SNES was pretty hard.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Some pretty tough ones I can think of are Ninja Gaiden (xbox), Shinobi (Megadrive) Super Contra (snes) Donkey Kong (Arcade)....Toughest I've played though is Ghosts n' Goblins on arcade.


----------



## Micechasekittens (Nov 27, 2012)

ufc said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on NES.
> 
> There were multiple ones on the NES but I think we all know which one I'm talking about.


Oddly enough, I didn't have problem with the swimming part. When you only had a few games at that age, you tend to get really good at them ^^. Losing Donatello pretty much meant game over for me..... the technodrome... ugh, bad guys keep flying in my face and taking multiple hits.


----------



## Micechasekittens (Nov 27, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


> Some NES games led me to Depression and SA at a very early age Silver Surfer is one of them
> 
> Funny review !


Not many things in this world make me genuinely laugh, but this always does the trick. =) The fire stage always gets me, hilarious. I can't wait for the Kacho on Game Center CX to tackle this one. (That is a show about this Japanese comedian/game enthusiast suffers through trying to beat cheating hard games in one day).


----------



## dockst (Sep 15, 2012)

prince of persia on the game cube. that game made me HATE . HATE video games.


----------



## Matt in the Hat (Dec 9, 2012)

F-Zero GX, for GameCube. Trying to beat Story mode on very hard is so ****ing impossible!!


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

star fox for nintendo 64

if you die you had to restart

paper mario for nintendo 64


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Matt in the Hat said:


> F-Zero GX, for GameCube. Trying to beat Story mode on very hard is so ****ing impossible!!


Definitely the hardest racing game I've ever played. The story mode is rough, even on the more forgiving difficulties. Also, I really wish the characters would have been a little more balanced. In my experience, the best characters tended to be the ones I really didn't want to use.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Super Meat Boy


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

FrozenCube said:


> Severance: Blade of Darkness.


And Dark Souls.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Dark Souls is up there, but now I can play it with my eyes closed. Right now it's Super Meat Boy.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Micechasekittens said:


> Oddly enough, I didn't have problem with the swimming part. When you only had a few games at that age, you tend to get really good at them ^^. Losing Donatello pretty much meant game over for me..... the technodrome... ugh, bad guys keep flying in my face and taking multiple hits.


I never even got to the technodrome. If I was lucky I would manage to beat the swimming level by the skin of my teeth.


----------

